

Confessions of a car salesman - mrkurt
http://www.edmunds.com/advice/buying/articles/42962/article.html?

======
timcederman
This bit was great.

 _"You've never sold cars before. Is that right?"

"Right."

"Why do you want to work here?"

My first inclination was to say, hey, I'm a car freak. Always have been. I
could explain cars, how they work, get people excited about the performance
and the different features. But then I remembered my editor's advice.

I smiled at Dave, trying to convey the feeling that the answer was obvious.

"I want to make a lot of money," I said.

The effect on Dave was amazing. He smiled and relaxed, as if I had said the
password to enter an exclusive club. If this had been a cartoon, dollar signs
would have appeared in his eyes accompanied by a loud "Cha-ching!"_

~~~
asorbus
Agreed, I thought that imagery was very funny. I'm on part 7 now, so far it's
a good and interesting read.

------
mrkurt
This article is really long, but if you can only read one portion of it, read
this part about the 4 square worksheet:

[http://www.edmunds.com/advice/buying/articles/42962/page003....](http://www.edmunds.com/advice/buying/articles/42962/page003.html)

It's a really interesting insight into how one experienced side in a
negotiation can frame things to their advantage.

~~~
amalcon
The last page also has some excellent advice on it. My favorite: If you don't
like anything about the deal, even if it's just the salesman rubbing the wrong
way, just walk away.

The salesman wants you to treat walking away like a nuclear option, but it's
the biggest lever you have.

~~~
desu
They try their best to make you feel like a real asshole for walking away,
though, especially if they took you for a test drive and everything. I think a
lot of people just don't have the "jerk DNA" to do that. They prey on people's
basic politeness.

While, like the author, I can feel some sympathy for the individual
salespeople, the industry as a whole is just awful and I can't wait to see it
die. It's coasting on pure momentum now but the minute people can reliably buy
a car elsewhere, like they would buy any other major item, sayonara dealers.

I just wish I could go to the Car Shop and buy a car the same way I go to a
department store and buy a TV. I can look at all the models from all the
different brands. They all have a sticker on them with the best price. I
choose one, pay for it, and leave. That's all I want! The dealer system adds
no value for me at all - in fact it makes the whole experience worse, and then
rips you off in the bargain. I just can't stand them.

------
rms
A HN classic: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=263727>

FYI: repeats over a year are fine. Often shorter is ok, but don't push it.

------
andrewl
I read this a few years ago. It's excellent, but it made my blood boil. I hate
manipulation and pressure.

~~~
imp
The only pressure here is in the tires.

------
mcdtracy
Like most businesses the Internet will change the model of car sales. In a few
years there will be fewer dealers and the prolonged negotiations and
manipulations will from another era.

Costco is already moving into this space cooperating with local dealers to
manage inventory and service. The number of dealers will collapse to the
organizations that create an internet buzz around fixed and fair pricing and
solid service.

Expect Amazon to move towards this highly leveraged model to connect buyers
with inventory.

~~~
MatthewR
I was in a dealership a few months back to see what options there were. I told
the sales man basically I want to fund out what you can offer me. My price
range is highly variable I want to make a value/price decision. the salesman
immediately tried to find out what my price point was. I tried to explain my
price point was dependent on the car. I wanted to know what I could get for
how much. the conversation was going nowhere. After word I wondered why they
couldn't sale to me. A real-estate agent shows knows different features have
different values to different people. these guys couldn't figure this out.
what was the problem. I figured that they sale by figuring out what the
maximum a person will spend then work their "negotiations" from there. so I
doubt this will change anytime soon. And on the issue manufactures can hurt by
sales reps poor reputation. have a list to this podcast(or read the
highlights) on franchising and the auto industry

[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2009/06/munger_on_franc.htm...](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2009/06/munger_on_franc.html)

or this one with a sales manager and a professor of economics after the prof
had a bad experience buying a new car

[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2008/06/cole_on_the_mar.htm...](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2008/06/cole_on_the_mar.html)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
So effectively you were asking "Which car will get you the lowest return or
allow me to negotiate you below the expected sale price?" and you wonder why
he didn't bite??

You don't sound like you wanted to buy a car as much as purchase an investment
... estate agents sell both homes and investments (and home-investments),
that's why they tailor deals in different ways.

~~~
MatthewR
"Which car will get you the lowest return or allow me to negotiate you below
the expected sale price?"

in a sense yes. however I would like to add my placement on value for certain
features are unique to me. I wanted them to at least try to give me some
offers. Say well we have this for that. but refuse to say any thing on what
they were sell. with a real-estate agents they realize ever customer values to
many things at different levels. ie a young family values location to schools.
A competent builder might not place much as much importance on newness... this
is what I wanted a salesperson for the value they add to me is finding me a
product I could be happy with. instead he immediately tried to "find my price"
but I had no price for the classification as wide as vehicle.

in they end I ended up getting an used SUV. something I never thought I'd do
having a small car for years. with out going into details certain aspects of
my life valued 4x4 vehicle and until now with the over supply of used SUVs I
never considered owning one.

------
yason
I read this a few years ago already, but it's still as excellent an article as
it was. It's both interesting and reveals a lot of human nature.

